# Jug Bay 1-05-2019



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

First time fishing for 2019 ...I decided to run to Jug Bay in Croom , Maryland. I stayed about an hour and picked up this nice catfish. I caught a few more but they were small. Not bad for my first outing.

Tight lines...
:fishing:




<a href="https://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/pier%20and%20surf%20group%20photo/IMG_0058_zpsd1xdbdht.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/pier%20and%20surf%20group%20photo/IMG_0058_zpsd1xdbdht.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0058_zpsd1xdbdht.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Nice work , Thanks for sharing with us .


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2019)

Nice, what kind of bait?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

nice, looks like dinner.


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

What do you think is the run time by boat from there to the mouth of waysons?


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

MillerLitehouse said:


> Nice, what kind of bait?


I used bloodworms MillerLitehouse :fishing:


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

timekeeper said:


> What do you think is the run time by boat from there to the mouth of waysons?


Rough quest 10mins - 15mins


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

catman said:


> nice, looks like dinner.


thank you


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

surfnsam said:


> Very nice


thank you


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Jollymon said:


> Nice work , Thanks for sharing with us .


You`re welcome


----------



## LuvSurfFishing (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice Fish. I always liked Jug Bay. I may need to run down there now...


----------

